# Sage Rats



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is just a little bit of what Oregon sage rat whackin' is all about. The fields are literally covered with thousands of them. It's fun for the whole family, since the shooting if from 5 feet to as far as you can shoot.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Duner, PM me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

J-

That looks like a hoot! So.... whats the difference between a sage rat and a p-dog? They look like they act the same, but it almost appeared that they were striped?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Luke, they are just about the same but the sage rats are usually smaller. They get to about the size of a beer can at the biggest. They are in the same family as "potguts" here. It's the amount of them in a small area that will blow your mind.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad you had the chance to get out there and have some fun. Now we need to get to callin some time!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Anytime Luke, I went out 2 weeks ago and decoyed one with the dogs. It was pure chaos for what seems like a lifetime, i'm sure it was really one a minute or two.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This decoy concept really intrigues me. I'd love to see it in action


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

We will have to make some time when your school schedule lets up a bit. My pup is now a year old and just starting to get a hatred for coyotes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just finished school a couple of weeks ago!!!! So now I have a bit more time on my hands.

You'll have to explain why it's good that your dog hates coyotes. I thought they just acted as an attractant to coyotes, do they attack them too?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bax, They have to have a hate coyotes inorder for the dog to be effective. The goal is to have a coyote coming in to the call and have the dog see or smell the coyote and build out to the coyote. Now this is where the "brains" or training comes in, the dog has to know the goal is to get the coyote closer and not just chase to kill. The dog will show some submission and turn tail and head back. The coyote seeing a less dominant dog is on it's territory, it will chase to kill the dog. sometimes the coyote will run all the way back on the first try and sometimes they will check up. This is where the dog needs to get back out there and lure the coyote in. I prefer a more aggressive dog so that they can hold their own when a dominant male coyote comes in. The dog will sometimes have to "fight" it's way back. Also, on cripples I expect my dog to find, bay and catch.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, you need to check out our dvd, Coyote Dogs 101. It shows the multiple uses for a coyote dog and will show a more "western" style of running dogs. My buddy did all the filming and I did all the editing and production. www.coyotedogs101.com


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just checked your link. Is this the guy that you got the badger with?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

yep, same guy. He's over ran with badgers.


----------

